# CCA pics part II



## snafud1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Got more.


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 3, 2009)

........


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Still got a few more to put together plus try to upload a real short vid of the P-51 doing a flyby.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2009)

..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 17, 2009)

Great shots snafud, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool photos Snafud. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

Oustanding!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 25, 2009)

coooooooool

thanks for sharing


----------

